#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Friends do you ever gone through a scariest travel experience?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


Traveling is a exciting and fun activity.But some unpredictable incidents may make it scary.
I would like to know If you ever had a scariest travel experience.


Guys can you tell me your scariest travel experience?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Traveling is a exciting and fun activity.But some unpredictable incidents may make it scary.
> I would like to know If you ever had a scariest travel experience.
> 
> 
> Guys can you tell me your scariest travel experience?


Seriusly, this is a good question. I have never been on one, but have always wanted to gon scary adventurous trips. Have you ever experienced one?

----------


## Bhavya

> Seriusly, this is a good question. I have never been on one, but have always wanted to gon scary adventurous trips. Have you ever experienced one?


No I didn't experience that kind of trips yet, But Like you, I too have the wish to go on a scariest adventurous trip. Hope our wish come true soon

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Traveling is a exciting and fun activity.But some unpredictable incidents may make it scary.
> I would like to know If you ever had a scariest travel experience.
> 
> 
> Guys can you tell me your scariest travel experience?


It always for me, riding through forests at night time will be most scary, we don't know when will be the elephants are appear in front of us. So we used pass the roads before getting too dark.

----------


## Bhavya

> It always for me, riding through forests at night time will be most scary, we don't know when will be the elephants appear in front of us. So we used to pass the roads before getting too dark.


Yeah, it's really scary, usually travelling at nights isn't safe that to travelling through the roads where elephants can cross your path, It's very dangerous.

----------


## subasan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Traveling is a exciting and fun activity.But some unpredictable incidents may make it scary.
> I would like to know If you ever had a scariest travel experience.
> 
> 
> Guys can you tell me your scariest travel experience?


If you drive anywhere in India, it'll be an scary experience for you :P I've driven all over southern and Western parts of India and also in Himalayan towns. Rode and drove around in forest regions, city roads, village roads, hill stations, mountains. Have driven in scary climatic situations like Vardha cyclone, floods, landslides. Was it scary - 'YES', Was it worth it - definitely 'YES!!!' It was altogether an life experience which I perish and keep doing.

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Traveling is a exciting and fun activity.But some unpredictable incidents may make it scary.
> I would like to know If you ever had a scariest travel experience.
> 
> 
> Guys can you tell me your scariest travel experience?


I could point out a lot. But the server might crash I'm afraid. I usually travel alone at nights on train. So I usually get to face creeps now and then. Once, in my compartment, there weren't a lot of people and the seat next to me and those behind me were empty. So the Ticket Checking Officer went and sat there and started sleeping. Normal, right? Then he put his legs on the back of my seat and His feet were sticking out to my face! That was kinda freaky! I mean, who can actually sleep with a man's feet up the nose so close? I started freaking out just then, and I couldn't sleep until I got off the train. he was very much awake when I politely asked him to remove his feet, but then he would do it again. That was one of my scariest moments.

----------


## Bhavya

> I could point out a lot. But the server might crash I'm afraid. I usually travel alone at nights on train. So I usually get to face creeps now and then. Once, in my compartment, there weren't a lot of people and the seat next to me and those behind me were empty. So the Ticket Checking Officer went and sat there and started sleeping. Normal, right? Then he put his legs on the back of my seat and His feet were sticking out to my face! That was kinda freaky! I mean, who can actually sleep with a man's feet up the nose so close? I started freaking out just then, and I couldn't sleep until I got off the train. he was very much awake when I politely asked him to remove his feet, but then he would do it again. That was one of my scariest moments.


Oh god, this was ridiculous, I think you should have changed your seat rather than bearing this to torture for the whole journey. Didn't you have the option to change your seat? I mean Didn't you find any other empty seat in the compartment?

----------

